# Trans-Zollernalb - 3 Etappenrennen vom 17.-19.09 im Zollern-Alb-Kreis



## skyder (19. November 2009)

Vom 17.-19.09 veranstalten wir das erste MTB Etappenrennen auf der schwäbischen Alb. Es wird dazu in drei Etappen quer durch den Zoller-Alb-Kreis gefahren. Hier der vorläufige Plan:
Freitag 17.09 - Haigerloch (Bad Imnau) - Balingen (ca. 50 KM - 900 Hhm)
Samstag: 18.09 Balingen- Albstadt (ca. 65 KM - 1600 Hhm)
Sonntag: 19.09 Albstadt- Hechingen (ca. 60 KM - 1300 Hhm)

ETAPPENLÄNGE sind vorläufig - werden aber sicher noch etwas länger

Weitere Infos zum neuen SKYDER-EVENT gibt es ab 15. Dezember unter:
www.trans-alb.de oder www.trans-zollernalb.de

Gruß
skyder


----------



## gtbiker (19. November 2009)

Endlich wiedermal ein Grund richtig zu trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (19. November 2009)

Ich finde unter deinen Links keine Infos zur Trans Alb. Scheint etwas veraltet zu sein, da da noch das 24Std. Rennen im Fernsehgarten beworben wird.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## skyder (19. November 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Ich finde unter deinen Links keine Infos zur Trans Alb. Scheint etwas veraltet zu sein, da da noch das 24Std. Rennen im Fernsehgarten beworben wird.
> 
> Gruß Rene´



Hallo René,

die Infos sind erst ab 15.12. Online! Wir bauen noch am Logo - dazu brauche ich das OK-des Titelsponsors, was noch ca. eine Woche dauert - dann wird die Website erstellt. 

Übrigens hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen: Das Rennen wird für Einzelstarter ausgeschrieben. 

Gruß

skyder


----------



## Oetti03 (19. November 2009)

Sehr gut Finde ich super das ihr euch die Mühe macht. 

Sind die Etappen schon fest!? Gehts auch noch bissle länger? So wird das ja ein Sprintrennen...


----------



## Bikehero (19. November 2009)

Geniale Sache! 
Nur die Etappenlängen sind bissel kurz geraten, oder? Naja, vielleicht geht ja noch was 

Was soll der Spaß den kosten?

Gruß
Bikehero


----------



## aka (19. November 2009)

Hallo Skyder,

finde die Idee fuer ein 3-Tages Events hier in der Region auch Klasse!
Allerdings sollte vielleicht der Titel des threads geaendert werden: 2009 ist bald vorbei 

Gruss,
 Andreas.


----------



## skyder (19. November 2009)

Habe jetzt 2010 hinzugefügt, damit es nicht so verwirrend ist... (musste erstmal schauen, wie man das macht....)...

Danke für das Feedback - denke, dass wir dann an der Etappenlänge noch drehen werden - wenn das so gewünscht ist...

Also lasst Euch überraschen...

Gruß

skyder


----------



## aka (19. November 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte vielleicht der Titel des threads geaendert werden: 2009 ist bald vorbei


Habe das September 09 doch glatt mit 2009 verwechselt...
muss wohl zum Optiker.

Ein paar KM und Hoehenmeter werden sich im Eyachtal sicher noch finden lassen.


----------



## Oetti03 (19. November 2009)

skyder schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback - denke, dass wir dann an der Etappenlänge noch drehen werden - wenn das so gewünscht ist...



 

Eine Anregung hätte ich noch: Bitte *keine* große Sporttasche als Teilnehmerpräsent!! Die stapeln sich langsam bei mir... Stattdessen lieber Verschleißteile oder ausreichend Gels und Riegel beilegen!!


----------



## roba (19. November 2009)

Eine super Sache Werde mir den Termin fett im Kalender eintragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seffi (19. November 2009)

Ganz kühle Sache 
Das gehört ganz FETT markiert im Kalender


----------



## habibabua (20. November 2009)

geile sache, auf so ein event wart ich schon seit jahrzehnten! jippie!


----------



## Dicke Wade (20. November 2009)

finde die streckenlängen sehr gut. wer mehr fahren möchte kann sich ja eine andere transe aussuchen. gibt schon genügend lange. würde dann auch für einsteiger oder nicht so geübte die richtige veranstaltung sein.


----------



## Nevibikerin (20. November 2009)

Hört sich echt gut an. Nur leider für mich zum falschen Termin.
2 Wochen früher und es wäre perfekt.
Aber viel Erfolg und viel Spaß allen Teilnehmern.


----------



## Bautiger (20. November 2009)

hallo

hört sich ja gut an,wie ist denn die streckenbeschaffenheit 
anteil waldautobahn,trails 

habs aber schon mal vermerkt


----------



## s-works speci (20. November 2009)

Wenn das so weitergeht kann ich mir einen Zweitwohnsitz in Albstadt anmieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoniPeniprep (27. November 2009)

Das Gleiche scheint fuer Garmin zu gelten. Soweit ich sehen kann wird immer der gesamte Trackspeicher als 1 Track runtergeladen?


----------



## uphillking (29. November 2009)

Servus zusammen,

die Idee find ich klasse. 
Meine Wunsch-Etappen-Länge liegt bei etwa jeweils 80 km ;-)
Und bitte lasst den ganzen Firlefanz wie z.B. gartis Nudelparty oder das Finisher-Shirt-Taschen-Zeugs weg. 
Mir ist ein möglichst niedriges Startgeld lieber!


----------



## FLO HH (29. November 2009)

andere halt nicht.supi sache mit tasche und shirt))
und gute idee mit der tour...


----------



## Bikehero (29. November 2009)

FLO HH schrieb:


> andere halt nicht.supi sache mit tasche und shirt))
> und gute idee mit der tour...



Ganz meine Meinung! 

Aber der skyder macht das schon


----------



## FLO HH (29. November 2009)

schönen 1 advent an alle


----------



## sash73 (1. Dezember 2009)

super sache zum schluß der saison!!!!

gleich mal einplanen

@oetti und roba

hoffe iwr sehen uns da 

sash


----------



## skyder (14. Dezember 2009)

Zur Info:

Die Online Anmeldung zur Sparkasse Trans Zollernalb startet am 21.12.09 um 08.00 Uhr. Max. 500 Einzelstarter Plätze stehen zur Verfügung. Es wird eine Hobbyklasse (Hauptklasse, Master 1, 2, 3, 4) und eine Lizenzklasse (Hauptklasse, Master 1 sowie Master 2-4) je weiblich/männlich geben.


Infos ab 21.12. unter www.sparkasse-trans-zollernalb.de:daumen:

Gruß


----------



## solidsurface (23. Januar 2010)

Dieses Rennen ist eine richtig geile Idee!


----------



## Dicke Wade (24. Januar 2010)

ich hab mich schon angemeldet


----------



## rboncube (24. Januar 2010)

Schön für dich. 10Euro gespart

Ich fahre auch mit nem Freund mit. Ist mir aber noch zu früh zum anmelden. Kann ja noch einiges dazwischen kommen. 
Ab wieviel Fahrer wird man als Team gewertet? Hab nichts gefunden oder habs überlesen.

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (25. Januar 2010)

mit den teams blick ich auch nicht so ganz durch. scheinbar haben die einfach nur eine auflistung der teams und vereine, aber wohl keine extra wertung?!


----------



## aka (25. Januar 2010)

skyder schrieb:


> Übrigens hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen: Das Rennen wird für Einzelstarter ausgeschrieben.



Auf der Webseite gibts mittlerweile auch Infos und das Reglement:
http://www.sparkasse-trans-zollernalb.de/content.php?folder=372


----------



## Bautiger (25. Januar 2010)

hallo

und wie ist die streckenführung 
waldautobahnen oder auch singletrails,die gegend würd ja welche hergeben


----------



## Boris2401 (26. Januar 2010)

Klasse! Werd mir das auch mal im Kalender vormerken! Auf sowas wart ich schon lange! 

Ist nach dem Rennen dann ein Rücktransport zum Start der ersten Etappe geplant? Viele werden ja dort ihr Auto stehen haben und sollten ja irgendwie wieder da hin kommen.


----------



## aka (26. Januar 2010)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Ist nach dem Rennen dann ein Rücktransport zum Start der ersten Etappe geplant? Viele werden ja dort ihr Auto stehen haben und sollten ja irgendwie wieder da hin kommen.





> Auszug aus dem Leistungskatalog:
> 
> * detaillierte Streckenangaben und Höhenprofile
> * Zeitmessung mit Transpondertechnik
> ...



Quelle: http://www.sparkasse-trans-zollernalb.de/content.php?folder=372
Wobei - von Hechingen nach Haigerloch bzw. Bad Imnau ists wirklich nicht weit, da ist man in weniger als einer Stunde hingeradelt.


----------



## Boris2401 (26. Januar 2010)

Oh! Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 
Danke!


----------



## skyder (26. Januar 2010)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> und wie ist die streckenführung
> waldautobahnen oder auch singletrails,die gegend würd ja welche hergeben



Hallo,

eine Kombination aus beidem - wir haben hier eine anspruchsvolle Strecke (vor allem auf der zweiten Etappe und dritten Etappe) mit wirklichen allen Highlights der Region (und da gibt es einige) geplant - sind aber natürlich (und das ist auch gut so) von der Naturschutz bzw. Forstbehörde abhängig. Je nachdem, welche Trails gestrichen werden - müssen wir halt ändern und so manches Mal sicher auf die Waldautobahn ausweichen... Aber so ist das ja bei jedem Event.

Gruß


----------



## skyder (26. Januar 2010)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> mit den teams blick ich auch nicht so ganz durch. scheinbar haben die einfach nur eine auflistung der teams und vereine, aber wohl keine extra wertung?!



Hallo, 

die Mannschaftswertung erfolgt nach folgenden Richtlinien:

Eine Mannschaft wird ab vier Einzelstartern gewertet. Bei Mannschaften, welche aus mehr als vier Personen bestehen, werden die besten vier einer Mannschaft jeder Etappe für die laufende Gesamtwertung in der Mannschaft gewertet.
Es gibt keinerlei Klassifizierungen innerhalb der Mannschaftswertung! 

Gruß


----------



## Boris2401 (7. Februar 2010)

Ab wann werden den die Unterkünfte angeboten?
Also in Pensionen, Hotels usw. Nicht im Massenlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (9. Februar 2010)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Ab wann werden den die Unterkünfte angeboten?
> Also in Pensionen, Hotels usw. Nicht im Massenlager



Hallo,

anfang nächster Woche sind wir soweit.

Gruß

Skyder


----------



## ather (25. Februar 2010)

Die Gegend ist mit Sicherheit SUPER u. die Streckenlängen
finde ich soweit auch o.k.

Leider habe ich mich noch nicht angemeldet, da ich vor ein paar Monaten einen schweren Verkehrsunfall hatte .

Hoffe das ich bis Sept. wieder einigermaßen Biken kann,
dann fahre ich aufjedenfall mit.

Dabei sein ist alles !


----------



## bike4life1 (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Skyder,
wäre schön, wenn es mal ein Rennen ohne "Highway to Hell" Startlied gäbe 

Das nervt nämlich langsam...


----------



## rboncube (26. Februar 2010)

bike4life1 schrieb:


> Hallo Skyder,
> wäre schön, wenn es mal ein Rennen ohne "Highway to Hell" Startlied gäbe
> 
> Das nervt nämlich langsam...



Manche haben Probleme

Ich freu mich wie viele andere drauf.

Im Endeffekt ist´s mir eh egal was für ne Musik gespielt wird, hauptsache wir müssen nicht selber singen

Gruß René


----------



## bike4life1 (26. Februar 2010)

rboncube schrieb:


> Manche haben Probleme
> 
> Ich freu mich wie viele andere drauf.
> 
> ...



...selber singen ? darauf bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen 

...aber du hast Recht. Ist sicher nicht das wichtigste, aber trotzdem der Erwähnung Wert gewesen...


----------



## aka (26. Februar 2010)

Ich freu mich auf AC/DC! Rage against the Machine waere auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seffi (28. Februar 2010)

Mal was anderes:

Gibt's eigentlich Vorgaben zum Gepäck ? Wegen Transport und so....


----------



## skyder (3. März 2010)

seffi schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> Gibt's eigentlich Vorgaben zum Gepäck ? Wegen Transport und so....



Hallo,

ja - die wird es geben, sind aber noch nicht definiert. Da wir keine Tasche als Finisher-Präsent verteilen, wird sich die Vorgabe an gewissen Maßen orientieren (weniger am Gewicht). Mehr dazu aber erst Ende April.

Gruß
skyder


----------



## skyder (3. März 2010)

bike4life1 schrieb:


> Hallo Skyder,
> wäre schön, wenn es mal ein Rennen ohne "Highway to Hell" Startlied gäbe
> 
> Das nervt nämlich langsam...



Hallo,

na man kann es - gerade musikalisch - nicht jedem Recht machen. Über AC/DC und speziell Highway to Hell - hat sich aber bei mir in den letzten 12 Jahren wirklich noch niemand beschwert (Ausnahme - ein älterer Herr - morgens um 08.00 Uhr im Jahr 2003 in Kirchen-Hausen beim Marathon). Stell Dir vor - eines der Highlight´s der 24h Stunden von Duisburg sind ein paar Jungs und Mädels, die jedes Jahr an 24 Stunden an der Strecke stehen und alle Teilnehmer mit AC/DC (und das wird Highway to Hell oder TNT sicher zig-mal gespielt) anfeuern... Könnte als Alternative "BIENE MAJA" oder "ER GEHÖRT ZU MIR" spielen.. Wäre das ok??

Oder besser noch: Wolfgang Petry (der war übrigens der Grund, warum ich bei meinen Moderationen die Musik selbst auflege - ich konnte die längste Single der Welt einfach nicht mehr hören.....).

Gruß

skyder


----------



## bike4life1 (3. März 2010)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na man kann es - gerade musikalisch - nicht jedem Recht machen. Über AC/DC und speziell Highway to Hell - hat sich aber bei mir in den letzten 12 Jahren wirklich noch niemand beschwert (Ausnahme - ein älterer Herr - morgens um 08.00 Uhr im Jahr 2003 in Kirchen-Hausen beim Marathon). Stell Dir vor - eines der Highlight´s der 24h Stunden von Duisburg sind ein paar Jungs und Mädels, die jedes Jahr an 24 Stunden an der Strecke stehen und alle Teilnehmer mit AC/DC (und das wird Highway to Hell oder TNT sicher zig-mal gespielt) anfeuern... Könnte als Alternative "BIENE MAJA" oder "ER GEHÖRT ZU MIR" spielen.. Wäre das ok??
> 
> ...


Hallo Skyder,

ist wohl bei dir falsch angekommen. Ich habe mich nicht beschwert. War nur ein Verbesserungsvorschlag der dazu beitragen sollte, sich von der Masse abzuheben weil:
1. Abwechlung,- denn diese Rille läuft bei fast jedem Rennen
2. Ich persönlich gehöre zu denen, die auch auf den Text achten bei dem, was sie hören. Ich denke, mehr muss ich nicht sagen...

also nichts für ungut.
Ich wünsche dir mit deinem Team eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Wird bestimmt super ! 
Übrigens: Buchempfehlung: Highway to Hell von Stefan Driess; very special 
Hiermit Thema Ende von meiner Seite.


----------



## Dicke Wade (3. März 2010)

also, ich höre kurz vor dem rennen nichts mehr, schon gar kein text, außer dann den startschuß.


----------



## rboncube (4. März 2010)

Ach Mann, keine Taschen. Jetzt bin ich am Boden zerstört. Glaub ich meld mich doch nicht an

Im Startblock krieg ich von der Musik auch kaum noch was mit. Und der Text interessiert mich schon gar nicht. Dann eher schon ein treibender Rhythmus. Wobei der Text von Highway to Hell doch gar nicht so abwegig ist für ein Bikerennen über drei Tage.

Gruß René


----------



## Matschfee (17. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend!

Wie sieht's denn aus mit Höhenprofilen? Ab wann ist mit denen zu rechnen...?

Grüsse,
die Matschfee


----------



## skyder (18. Mai 2010)

Matschfee schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Wie sieht's denn aus mit Höhenprofilen? Ab wann ist mit denen zu rechnen...?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

sobald die Strecke entgültig feststeht - und genehmigt ist, können wir die Höhenprofile veröffentlichen. Wird wohl Ende Juni der Fall sein.

Gruß

Skyder


----------



## Bobbyman (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ist die Strecke durchgehend für Hobbyfahrer zu fahren ? Ich dachte da an so enorme Steigungsprozente, wo normal sterbliche Probleme bekommen und zum Schieben übergehen müssen. Eine Streckenkarte mit z.b. Ortschaften wäre auch nicht schlecht.

Gruss 

Bobbyman


----------



## skyder (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

die Strecke ist natürlich für Hobbyfahrer zu schaffen - für die ist das Rennen nämlich vorrangig konzipiert. Die Strecke ist schon seit Wochen online - allerdings in einem geschützen Bereich. Also sende mir einfach eine Email unter [email protected] und Du bekommst die Zugangsdaten. Allerdings ein Hinweis dazu - einige Streckenänderungen werden zur Zeit eingearbeitet - denke ab Montag hast Du die aktuellsten Daten.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bobbyman (13. August 2010)

hi @ skyder,

die Höhenprofile habe ich schon per E - Mail letzten Monat bekommen. Gibt es die neuesten Höhenprofile auch mit ein paar Ortschaften und den Verpflegungspunkten eingezeichnet? Dies wäre sehr hilfreich für mich, da ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin, ob ich diesen letzten beiden Tagen gewachsen bin. Den Bike Marathon habe ich in 5,5 Std gefahren, aber jedes Rennen ist halt anders und nach dem 2. Tag muss halt die Leistung wieder stimmen. Der 1. Tag stellt kein Problem dar.

MfG

Bobbyman


----------



## biketunE (19. August 2010)

Hallo Skyder,

gibt es die Höhenprofile nicht öffentlich zugänglich? Gibt es eine Übersicht wieviel % der Anteil von Trails beträgt?


----------



## Libtech (27. August 2010)

Bin gestern die erste Etappe mit dem GPS (und Cyclocross-Rad) abgefahren.

Würde sagen -"_gefühlt_"- zu 80% Schotter, 14% Wiese, 5% Asphalt und 1% Singletrail (braucht man beinahe ein Buschmesser )
2 giftige Anstiege, einer auf Schotter, der andere auf Asphalt.

Zwischen dem 7. und 12. Sept. fahre ich die 2te und 3te Etappe ab.
Bin gespannt. 

Morgen gehts erstmal an den Lago Maggiore.


----------



## uphillking (28. August 2010)

Danke für deine Info!


----------



## Bobbyman (30. August 2010)

hi @ Libtech,

falls Du die Strecke nicht allein fahren möchtest, ich würde mitkommen. weiss allerdings nicht, ob ich Dir ne Bremse bin. 

Gruss 

Bobbyman


----------



## Libtech (4. September 2010)

@ Bobbyman: Am Dienstag müsste ich das neue Radl zusammengeschraubt haben. 
Somit könnten wir Dienstag und/oder die folgenden Tage ins Auge fassen. Wobei es dann ja schlechtes Wetter haben soll .... 
_Schick' mir doch mal eine PN, damit wir konkret was ausmachen können._

PS: Denke wir werden uns gegenseitig bremsen.  Die erste Etappe bin ich auch im Schneckentempo abgefahren, da ich immerzu auf das GPS schauen musste ... lustige Streckenführung teilweise. 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Trailfrog (5. September 2010)

Gibts inzwischen eig. mal ein höhenprofil? also so ein diagramm?? wäre mal interessant.


----------



## skyder (5. September 2010)

Trailfrog schrieb:


> Gibts inzwischen eig. mal ein höhenprofil? also so ein diagramm?? wäre mal interessant.



Hallo,

wir arbeiten gerade an einer Info-Mail; wird aber wohl morgen Abend oder Dienstag weil noch ein paar Streckenänderungen eingebaut werden müssen. Aufgrund des schlechten Wetters und einiger umgestürzter Bäume sind ein paar  Passagen nicht passierbar  außerdem wollte eine Gemeinde unbedingt dabei sein  sodass wir hier  vor allem auf der ersten Etappe  die Strecke etwas geändert (vereinfacht) habe  Ansonsten hätte wir schon am ersten Tag mehr als 1300 Höhenmeter und fast 70 KM gehabt, was nicht geht - weil so auch nicht publiziert und zeitlich grenzwertig .

Die Höhenprofile werden dann auch online sein  und die Strecke (hoffentlich) wirklich Final steht.

Grüße


----------



## Trailfrog (5. September 2010)

Hey,

danke für die schnelle antwort. Ja eine entgültige Streckenausschreiben
wäre schon langsam interessant, damit man weiß worauf man sich einzustellen hat .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (6. September 2010)

Trailfrog schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> danke für die schnelle antwort. Ja eine entgültige Streckenausschreiben
> wäre schon langsam interessant, damit man weiß worauf man sich einzustellen hat .



Höhenprofile sind inzwischen unter www.sparkasse-trans-zollernalb.de Rubrik Strecke online.

Gruß


skyder


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (8. September 2010)

Ich will mitfahren  Aber hab kein Geld  Gibts auch keine Möglichkeit mit einer roten "Skyder" Pudelmütze zu fahren und was zu sparen?


----------



## taunus biker (8. September 2010)

Hallo 

Wenn ich die GPS Daten auswerte hat die 

1 Etappe 61 km   1265hm
2 Etappe 77 km   2652hm
3 Etappe 76 km   2741hm

Stimmen die Daten ? mir kommen die Höhenmeter ziemlich viel vor bei der 2. und 3 Etappe .

Bis nächste Woche 

Uwe


----------



## taunus biker (8. September 2010)

Hab so eben bei Google Earth die Strecken angeschaut mit einem anderen 
Ergebnis

1 Etappe  60 km   1235 hm
2 Etappe  75 km   2043 hm
3 Etappe  74 km   1720 hm


----------



## uphillking (8. September 2010)

Kann was nicht stimmen an deiner Rechnung.


----------



## taunus biker (9. September 2010)

Die Seite von der Trans-Zollernalp hat folgende Angaben

61km   1100hm
77km   1800hm
77km   1580hm



http://www.sparkasse-trans-zollernalb.de/content.php?folder=466


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (9. September 2010)

taunus biker schrieb:


> Die Seite von der Trans-Zollernalp hat folgende Angaben
> 
> 61km   1100hm
> 77km   1800hm
> ...



Und die stimmen und wurden zum einen durch tatsächliches befahren mit drei unterschiedlichen Garmin Geräten (Dakota, Oregon, 60 SCX) sowie durch Abgleich mit der Top Deutschland - Magic Maps bzw. dem Touratech Programm ermittelt. 

Gruß

skyder


----------



## Mariusmiles (12. September 2010)

Hallo Skyder

Mein Kumpel hat seine Unterlagen Online bekommen und ich nicht,ist das normal ?


----------



## skyder (13. September 2010)

Mariusmiles schrieb:


> Hallo Skyder
> 
> Mein Kumpel hat seine Unterlagen Online bekommen und ich nicht,ist das normal ?



NEIN - also mail mir schnellstens Deine Adresse auf:
[email protected]

Gruß


----------



## Trailfrog (13. September 2010)

Hey,

darf ich fragen welche Unterlagen?

Ich habe auch nichts irgendwie erhalten.. hab halt standart überwiesen und werde seit dem in der liste geführt etc...

Gabs noch irgendwelche Unterlagen zugeschickt?

Danke um die Auskunft


----------



## raceface2003 (13. September 2010)

Hey, ich habe auch nichts bekommen?!


----------



## Mariusmiles (13. September 2010)

Hallo Skyder
Die Online Zugangdaten sind jetzt da.
Danke nochmals für deine schnelle Hilfe.
Gruss Mariusmiles


----------



## wowaki (13. September 2010)

Es gab am 7.9. eine mail an die Teilnehmer, in der die Zugangsdaten für "Skyder NSS" mitgeteilt wurden. Dort kann man sich einloggen und im Profil dann Wünsche z.B. für die Verpflegung (Frühstück, Nudelessen für Begleitpersonen u.a.), Unterkunft usw. hinterlegen. Auch wurde eine Teilnehmer-ID mitgeteilt. Weiterhin sind dort wichtige Infos zur Veranstaltung, Zeitplan, Strecken-. u. Höheprofile und eine Anlage, die man ausgefüllt zur Anmeldung mitbringen muss, hinterlegt.


----------



## Trailfrog (13. September 2010)

Ah Okay ihr meint die Email mit dem Zugang zu Skyder NSS.

DIe hab ich bekommen  dann ist ja alles super.

Danke


----------



## Trailfrog (13. September 2010)

Hey sorry ich nochmals.

Kurze Nachfrage. Wenn ich mich nun nicht fürs Nudelessen melde in diesem Profil, vorort aber doch gerne nach der Etappe eine Portion Nudeln essen würde...

Ist das denn dann noch möglich, obwohl ich das bei Skyder NSS nicht angegeben habe?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## wowaki (13. September 2010)

Schau nach unter downloads "A-Z", da steht alles Wissenswerte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (16. September 2010)

Hi,

Fragen:

Ich fülle gerade das Formular "Anlage1" aus. Dort wird nach der Startnummer gefragt.
Ist die Startnummer die gleiche wie die ID-Nummer?

Thema Transponder-Rückgabe. Muss der Transponder nach JEDER Etappe zurück gegeben werden oder erst nach der LETZTEN Etappe? 
Das wird aus der Info nicht ganz klar.

Was ist damit bei vorzeitigem Ausstieg aus dem Rennen?

Wann bekommt man das "Antritts-Präsent" (Chiba Handschuhe)?
;-)


----------



## boulder2002 (17. September 2010)

uphillking schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Fragen:
> 
> ...



Start- und ID-Nummer sind nicht dieselben.
Die Startnummer kannst Du aber im Race-Office nachtragen. Dort hängen auch die Listen mit den Startnummern aus.

Beim Transponder gehe ich mal davon aus, dass dieser erst nach der letzten Etappe zurück gegeben werden muss.


----------



## ulilaun (20. September 2010)

*Großes Lob an Skyder und sein Team.*
Es war eine rundum gelungene Premiere.
*Tolles Wetter* (ok, dafür kann der Veranstalter nichts).
*Tolles Publikum.*
*Gute Orga.*
Nur der Abfahrtsort und die Abfahrtszeit des Shuttles war etwas unklar
und auch nicht bei allen Helfern bekannt. Dafür war der Fahrer aber absolut
in Ordnung.
*Schöne, schnelle Strecke.*
Ein paar Höhenmeter mehr, viellecht so insges. 5000-5500 würden ihr
aber gut zu Gesicht stehen. Wenn es dann für die absoluten Hobbysportler
zu schwer wird könnte man sich ja für die letzte große Steigung eine
Abkürzung einfallen lassen. Die Abkürzer bekommen dann im Ziel noch
eine Strafzeit aufgebrummt. So würde sich der Zieleinlauf auch verkürzen lassen.


Glückwunsch auch an Gabi Stanger die den Gesamtsieg noch geschafft hat, obwohl Terpstra und Meier am dritten Tag nur gelutscht haben.


----------



## aka (20. September 2010)

ulilaun schrieb:


> *
> Schöne, schnelle Strecke.
> Ein paar Höhenmeter mehr, viellecht so insges. 5000-5500 würden ihr
> aber gut zu Gesicht stehen. Wenn es dann für die absoluten Hobbysportler
> ...


*
Hi,

kannst du ein bisschen mehr Details zur Strecke schreiben? Scheint ja recht schnell gewesen zu sein, gabs da Trails / technische Anteile?

Gruss!*


----------



## ulilaun (20. September 2010)

Trails waren es natürlich Deutschlandtypisch wenig.
Man kann sagen jeden Tag war ein guter dabei.
Und das ist ja schon mal mehr als z.Bsp. beim Albstadt Marathon.
Ansonstent viel Schotter, ein paar Wiesen und halt die Ortsdurchfahrten auf Asphalt.

Apropos Ortsdurchfahrt, aus Albstadt raus war das schon saugefährlich
mit den Verkehrsinseln. Da kam richtig Tour de France Feeling auf


----------



## boulder2002 (20. September 2010)

ulilaun schrieb:


> Ein paar Höhenmeter mehr, viellecht so insges. 5000-5500 würden ihr
> aber gut zu Gesicht stehen. Wenn es dann für die absoluten Hobbysportler
> zu schwer wird könnte man sich ja für die letzte große Steigung eine
> Abkürzung einfallen lassen. Die Abkürzer bekommen dann im Ziel noch
> ...



Am Besten die blöden Hobbyfahrer ganz ausschliessen, so dass es ein Rennen für 70-80 Lizenzfahrer gibt. Dann musst Du auch nicht so lange auf die Siegerehrung warten. Das wäre sicherlich das, was sich die Initiatoren vorgestellt haben.

Deine Gabi hat doch souverän gewonnen. Ich finde dieses Nachkarten einfach peinlich, selbst wenn Du in der Sache im Recht sein solltest.


----------



## speedy76 (20. September 2010)

....... und hier einer der Hobbyfahrer.  Ich selber kann mich dem Lob nur Anschließen. War mein erstes Etappenrennen und ich bin durchaus zufreiden mit meiner Leistung. Das lag aber anscheinend auch an dem wahnsinnigen Tempo was einige vorgelegt haben, und was einen dann so mitgerissen hat. 

Aber leider vermisse ich den angepriesenen Bierkrug  

Trotzdem bin ich aber nächstes Jahr wieder dabei......... War ein Klasse Rennen, und auch für Leute mit weniger Trainingskilometern zu machen, und das sollte es ja sicherlich auch sein.


----------



## ulilaun (20. September 2010)

Ich hab doch gar nichts gegen Hobbyfahrer gesagt, ich bin ja selber einer.
Ich meinte nur es können etwas mehr Höhenmeter sein damit das Rennen nicht mehr ganz so schnell ist.

Und zum Thema Stanger sag ich nur, frag mal die Spitz was sie davon hält
wenn sich Frauen Lizenzlerinnen von Männern ziehen lassen.
Aber da können wir lange drüber diskutieren, von daher forget it.


----------



## boulder2002 (20. September 2010)

ulilaun schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gar nichts gegen Hobbyfahrer gesagt, ich bin ja selber einer.
> Ich meinte nur es können etwas mehr Höhenmeter sein damit das Rennen nicht mehr ganz so schnell ist.
> 
> Und zum Thema Stanger sag ich nur, frag mal die Spitz was sie davon hält
> ...



Dann habe ich dich wohl komplett falsch verstanden.
Ein paar Höhenmeter mehr hätte ich noch verkraftet. Dann wäre das Tempo nicht mehr ganz so mörderisch schnell gewesen.

Ansonsten : eine super Veranstaltung. Da merkt man, dass keine Neulinge am Werk waren. Stephan hat das mit seiner Crew perfekt organisiert

Für mich war es eine neue Erfahrung, mal ein Etappenrennen zu fahren. Manche sind am Start losgezogen, als ob sie einen Kurzmarathon durchsprinten wollten. 

Das beste Publikum war erstaunlicherweise in Hechingen. Von Albstadt bin ich mehr Begeisterung gewohnt. Schade, dass man in Hechingen so früh mit dem Abbau begonnen hat (im Grunde genommen, schon bevor die Band angefangen hat zu spielen).

@Skyder : das wirklich einzige, was ich zu kritisieren habe : müssen unbedingt Startnummern auf das Trikot gepinnt werden ? Habe ich sonst noch nirgends gesehen. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch der Einzige, den das stört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raceface2003 (20. September 2010)

Riesen Lob an Skyder! Tolle Veranstaltung! Ich war und bin immer noch begeistert. Super nettes Team, die für jedes Problem ne Lösung hatten. Die Strecke war super (wobei ich auch nichts gegen ein paar mehr Trails, Hm und Km gehabt hätte). Das Catering-Team Linde hat tolle arbeit geleistet, der Shuttle-Service Fahrer war klasse, das Fahrerfeld war super, viele neue tolle Leute kennengelernt... Für mich war es das erste Etappenrennen und ich fand die ganze Stimmung im Feld einfach super, jeder in der Gruppe hat das gleiche Ziel verfolgt, einzigartig! Ich fand nur, dass die Verpflegungsstellen auf der Strecke ungünstig plaziert waren, zum einen kamen sie zu früh, zum anderen immer an Stellen wo man einfach zu schnell war und kaum Chancen hatte eine Flasche zu greifen.
Ich bin nächstes Jahr, wenn es mir zeitlich reinpasst aber auf jedenfall wieder dabei! Macht weiter so, gruß aus Gärtringen.


----------



## wowaki (20. September 2010)

Ich bin dieses Jahr einiges an Marathons gefahren. Was Skyder allerdings mit der Trans Zollernalb auf die Beine gestellt hat, stellt alles andere in den Schatten. Alles absolut topp organisiert, attraktive Etappen, eine fantastische Zielankunft in Hechingen und ein in meinen Augen sehr hohes Niveau im Teilnehmerfeld. 
2011 bin ich sicher wieder dabei.


----------



## speedy76 (20. September 2010)

...... aber schön wäre es, wenn nächstes Jahr die Strecke mit den Etappenorten auf dem Rücken des Finisher Shirts abgedruckt wäre.


----------



## raceface2003 (20. September 2010)

speedy76 schrieb:


> ...... aber schön wäre es, wenn nächstes Jahr die Strecke mit den Etappenorten auf dem Rücken des Finisher Shirts abgedruckt wäre.



und nicht merh in rot...


----------



## uphillking (20. September 2010)

Das Finisher-T-Shirt ist wirklich nicht so dolle. Zieh ich hÃ¶chstens zum Schrauben an 

Aber darauf kams ja nicht an. Insgesammt ne tolle Veranstaltung. Es hat wirklich (fast) alles gepaÃt. 

Vielleicht kÃ¶nnte man fÃ¼r nÃ¤chstes Jahr das Teilnehmerlimit auf 1000 erhÃ¶hen und im Gegenzug das Startgeld auf 100â¬ senken. Denn 170 Stutz sind schon ganz schÃ¶n heftig.


----------



## Tomz (20. September 2010)

Ich fands auch klasse. Super Organisation und nette Leute. Nach ein parr Trails mehr und das wird ein Klassiker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonso01 (20. September 2010)

Ich kann mich meinem Kameraden *raceface2003* 
vom Team *www.frorider-hbg.de* nur anschließen. 
Das Team Skyder, mit seinen wirklich supermotivierten und kompetenten Mitarbeiter/-innen hat einen super Job gemacht. Klar gibt es hier und dort noch Verbesserungen, aber es waren doch wirklich nur Kleinigkeiten. Ich denke, dass der Stefan auch nichts gegen konstruktive Kritik hat. Im Gegenteil, denn dadurch wird man nur besser. 
Ich bin wirklich *stolz*, beim ersten Etappenrennen in unserer Umgebung dabeigewesen zu sein, halte es in bester Erinnerung und werde im nächsten Jahr mit Sicherheit wieder am Start sein.

Macht weiter so...Gruß Mike.


----------



## boulder2002 (21. September 2010)

Noch eine Frage in die Runde :

Was hat euer Höhenmesser angezeigt ?
Ich habe pro Etappe mindestens 100 Hm weniger auf meinem Polar.


----------



## M.Waiter (21. September 2010)

das hört sich ja alles super an. Mein Kumpel und ich wollen nächstes Jahr auch teilnehmen, Mittelstreckenmarathons fahren wir schon seit einigen Jahren und wollen uns mal ans Etappenrennen rantasten, Zollernalb = perfekt.
Zudem sind die Albstadtmarathons seit Jahren ein Hammer was Publikum angeht.
War das Rennen auf eine Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt ?
Wann habt Ihr Euch angemeldet ?

hoffe das Rennen findet nächstes Jahr wieder statt 

Grüße


----------



## wowaki (21. September 2010)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Ich habe pro Etappe mindestens 100 Hm weniger auf meinem Polar.



1. Etappe: 62,79 km und 1046 hm
2. Etappe: 81,10 km und 1709 hm
3. Etappe: 79,83 km und 1452 hm

Gerät: ROX 9.0

Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob ich den Reifenumfang auf den mm richtig eingegeben habe


----------



## uphillking (21. September 2010)

Diese Höhenmeter kann ich bestätigen (+/- 10m).

VDO MC1.0+


----------



## papalooser (22. September 2010)

Auch von mir ganz großes Lob an den Veranstalter,
war ein tolles Event, besser gesagt Erlebnis.

Nichts desto trotz noch ein paar Anmerkungen von meiner Seite,
die z.T. bereits angesprochen wurden.
(Das bei dem ersten Ereignis dieser Dimension nicht alles perfekt
rund läuft ist mir durchaus bewusst).

-Warum ich Startnummer am Rad, auf dem Rücken,
Transponder am Bein und ein Armband für die Verpflegungsstation brauchte
war mir nicht klar. Das geht sicher auch einfacher.

-Die ersten 5-7km nach dem Start in Bad Imnau waren so beengt,
 das dort ein vernünftiges Überholen kaum möglich war.
Das ist zwar ein generelles Problem bei solchen Rennen,
aber dort ist es mir extrem aufgefallen.

-Für meinen Geschmack gab es zu viele Abschnitte mit feinem Schotter,
das hab ich als monoton empfunden.

-Die Verpflegungsstationen waren manchmal unglücklich verteilt.
 Kann man deren Standort nächstes mal in das Höhendiagramm mit einpflegen?
Das würde Planung erleichtern.

-Das Finisher Shirt wird nach 3 Tagen Anstrengung seinen Erwartungen  nicht gerecht.
Weder was das Design betrifft noch von der Wertigkeit her.
Rot als Farbe ist in Ordnung, ist schließlich die des Hauptsponsors.

-Finisher Shirt und Handschuhe gab es nicht in großen Größen,
 weshalb ein Kollege von mir leer ausging.

-Der Teilnehmerkrug ist ohne Ersatz aus der Leistungsliste verschwunden.

-Der Shuttle Service musste sich erst mal einspielen, was aber verständlich ist.
In dem Zusammenhang ist nur unglücklich, das auch das Gepäckshuttle
am ersten Tag gleich voll war und ich deshalb keine warmen Klamotten nach Balingen schicken konnte.
Als Konsequenz war ich schon am klappern
bis das Shuttle in Anspruch genommen werden konnte.
Am zweiten Tag war das aber bereits gelöst.

-Ich hätte mir gewünscht etwas was näher an die Burg Hohenzollern ranzukommen,
wenigstens ein paar Meter an der Mauer lang.

-Wirklich klasse war der Zieleinlauf in Hechingen, dort war zwar der Platz nach dem Ziel etwas beengt,
aber die Atmosphäre hat für alles entschädigt.


----------



## Re-spekt (23. September 2010)

Schön das du zu Anfang einen löblichen Satz hast - 
sonst könnte man meinen dir hat es nicht gefallen ! 

mir hat alles super gefallen und will nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein.

Dank an alle die das auf die Beine gestellt haben !


----------



## tofino73 (8. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Gibt es schon Infos zu den Terminen 2011?

Happy trails


----------



## speedy76 (8. November 2010)

http://www.zak.de/termine/veranstaltungen?view=event&idd=553661

da steht schon mal was.......

bin dann wohl auch wieder dabei....


----------



## Trailfrog (13. November 2010)

wäre irgendwie sehr schade, wenns über die Marathon DM fallen würd.

Hat mir dieses Jahr eig. gut gefallen und bin auch drüber am nachdenken wieder mitzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (15. November 2010)

Entweder DM oder TZA ist doch gut wenn man wählen kann.


----------



## Trailfrog (16. November 2010)

hmmm

beides wäre schöner !


----------



## tofino73 (25. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Habe heute morgen auf meine Rückfrage diese Antwort des Veranstalters erhalten:

Happy trails

***************************************************************************************************************************


Hallo

der Termin 2011 ist der: *23.-25.09.2011*, ab Mitte Dezember kann man sich anmelden!

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich Ihnen selbstverständlich gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


SKYDER SPORTPROMOTION e.K
Rosenstr. 4
72479 Straßberg
Tel: +497434-315333
Fax:+497434-315334
Email: [email protected]
www.skyder.de


----------



## Trailfrog (25. November 2010)

da freu ich mich doch drauf =)


----------



## branderstier (21. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leuts,

gibt es ein Zeitlimit auf den Etappen???   Habe nichts gefunden.

Und tschüß


----------



## papalooser (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

noch zwei Fragen von mir.

a. Für das Event letzten September wurde auf der Homepage eine DVD angekündigt.
Ist diese noch in der Mache?

b. Letztes Jahr gab es noch einen Frühbucherrabatt.
Ist der auch für das 2011er Event vorgesehen?


----------



## M.Waiter (3. Februar 2011)

Zum Zeitlimit, es steht Zielschluß bei den einzelenen Etappen dabei, denke das ist dann das Zeitlimit.....


----------



## m7cha (26. Mai 2011)

Weiß jemand ob es dieses Jahr wieder ein Rücktransfer zum jeweiligen Startort gibt? Hat das letztes Jahr gut geklappt?


----------



## Libtech (26. Mai 2011)

m7cha schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es dieses Jahr wieder ein Rücktransfer zum jeweiligen Startort gibt? Hat das letztes Jahr gut geklappt?



Denke schon, dass es wieder einen Rücktransfer geben wird. Zumal dieses Jahr noch mehr Teilnehmer dabei sein werden. 

Letztes Jahr habe ich den Rücktransfer nicht in Anspruch genommen. Konnte aber sehen, dass alle am nächsten Tag wieder da waren. Daher klappte es. 

Die Wartezeit, bis wieder ein Shuttle fuhr, war -am Rande beobachtet/subjektiv- recht lang. (Aber vllt. nicht besser zu realisieren?) Ich war froh, mir gleich wieder frische und trockene Sachen anziehen zu können. Zumindest am Tag1. Ist daher auch vom Wetter/pers. Empfinden abhängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

